# Spring time shedding?



## Gomez150 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone else have a Whether that looses ALL of their hair (except the hair on their face, & most on their legs) when shedding in the spring time?

I have asked the vet about it & she said that since he does it the same time every year it should be okay. No tests were run. 

But I don't want him to loose ALL of his hair right now, because even though he has a heat lamp in his shed (it goes off around 8PM) it is still 35degrees at night (45-60 during the day).

Anyone know what causes this? He is on a goat mineral supplement and he has a billy goat salt/mineral block.
onder:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i have a doe (new to me) doing the same thing, 35 degrees is fine for them, if he starts shivering give him a sweater. 

check for lice or mites.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes they just do that -- very annoying I know.

Right now I have a doe who gets everything like everyone else but she is loosing all the hair at the base of her ears and onto her head. its weird. But she looks great and her coat is otherwise real good. So I am not going to worry about it. Its just her weird shedding pattern I guess


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a wether that blows his coat like that....his neck looks awful right now.......his fur is so very thick and he has soooooo much undercoat, that when he starts to shed it in the spring....there isn't much left on his skin, you can see the new growth coming in though......I just watch him and have a coat for him if need be...his brother doesn't have have near the thick fur.


----------



## Gomez150 (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad to know it is nothing to worry about. 
I'd get him a sweater but he has HUGE horns and isn't very nice. (He'll hook you with his horns, we've tried everything nothing helps but I love him none the less)


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

YES! This was our first spring with goats (we've now owned them for a year and I lvoe them!) and our wether had a very thick winter coat and then it was like he was going bald along his back, scared us half to death!!! We were like WHAT IS GOING ON?? we were worried that what ever he had would spred to the buck we kept him with or the pregnant does in the other field...but we looked and it just looked like major shedding...
my bet is it's like seasonal alopecia. that our horses get sometimes when the wheather gets warm really quickly (even though the temp drops back down)


----------

